
You have no option to disconnect Facebook account from Spotify - foray1010
https://community.spotify.com/t5/Live-Ideas/Facebook-Remove-Facebook-from-a-Facebook-created-Account/idc-p/4581615
======
jedberg
Not only can you not disconnect it, but it’s the only way it can work now. I
had a problem with my Spotify account, and the first thing the support rep did
was make me connect it to Facebook because he said he couldn’t fix it until it
was connected.

So my many years old account just got forced to be connected to Facebook last
month.

~~~
LandR
What if you don't have a facebook account at all?

~~~
jpmlc
I don't have Facebook and have Spotify... No problems

